# Wanting to buy Shun/Ken Onion knives



## nic melbourne (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi everyone

If anyone is interested in selling one or more of their Shun/Ken Onion knives please let me know. We have most of the set but still a few to go. Appreciate it is a discontinued line.

Cheers, Nicole


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

It might help to state which specific pieces you seek.


----------



## nic melbourne (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks Brian

I am actually after any of the pieces. The 10inch has been damaged so I would be thrilled to find another. However, because it has been so difficult to find a replacement for the 10 inch we have decided it would be a good plan to get a back up for any many of the pieces as we can. Simply because it is a discontinued line.

Cheers, Nicole


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Is there a specific reason for the Ken Onion series (aside from what you mentioned about discontinued)? As in - is there a need for that specific style of knife (the curve of the blade, handle shape, medical/ergonomic requirements.


----------



## nic melbourne (Mar 5, 2014)

Yes, we are only interested in Ken Onion/Shun range. We chose that range because after extensive investigation, decided they were by far the best on the market (although, yes, I'm sure, many will disagree).


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

First off, welcome to Cheftalk NM, this site is a wealth of information, and entertaining posts as well.  There are a number of other websites with equally good information, but this one is my favorite.

The handle of this knife is designed for those who have no dexterity or training of any kind.  The big-belly profile is likewise not an endearing feature for most here, as is the excessive thickness behind the edge.  They are unexceptional knives in general.  I was unfortunate enough to buy one of this line, the steak knife, just 2 months before finding Cheftalk and the wealth of information here.

This particular line, and Shun in general, are simply unexceptional and overpriced cutlery, relying entirely on mass-marketing techniques and general consumer ignorance.  The warranty is a gaff, as is the so-called sharpening service.  I would sell you my "especially" defective knife except for the fact that I am still in negotiations with shun who refused to honor their warranty and did further damage to my knife when I sent it in for replacement.  Their sharpening service removed 3mm of material from the edge (not to mention the 50deg inclusive sharpening angle), even though I asked them to simply return it to me.

So I will not sell you this knife at this time, unless you're perception of reality thinks it such a wonder that you will pay the $100 it cost me.  In which case I would rub my hands together excitedly and shout Ha Cha!

Consider also that your 10" might actually be repairable, with respect only to the alluded damage, of course.

Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder NM, so do as you will.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Are you comfortable with specifying the type of damage your current 10inch knife has? Is it of the repairable nature?





  








P1000506.JPG




__
foody518


__
Feb 9, 2016








If this kind of more traditional craftsmanship is also agreeable to you, we've got folks here who can give some good recommendations


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Good luck with your quest, Nicole.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Post a picture of the damage it may be fixable


----------

